
IRS hasnt implemented more than 100 federal cybersecurity recommendations - WaitWaitWha
https://www.fifthdomain.com/civilian/2020/05/20/irs-hasnt-implemented-more-than-100-federal-watchdogs-cybersecurity-recommendations/
======
notadog
It is not linked in the article, but here is a link to the PDF of the GAO
report:
[https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/706908.pdf](https://www.gao.gov/assets/710/706908.pdf)

"Improvements Are Needed to Enhance the Internal Revenue Service's Information
System Security Controls"
([https://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-20-411R](https://www.gao.gov/products/GAO-20-411R))

